# Which countries do you relate and like the most?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I really like most of Europe just in terms of history, food, drink, and what's important to them.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Is Antarctica technically a country


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

ENFP and Canada for the people. There's something intrinsic about Canadians that I have literally always gotten along with.. It might be something like having grown up in suburban Sydney, Australia. So Sydney the main city is quite busy and CBD central, but the suburbs are a much slower and more laid back state of life, and Canadians I've met have followed that vibe quite consistently. I live in the UK and there is so much "extra" culture here that I don't relate to. The absence of the extra is how I would define the area of Australia before I moved here, and what I experience when I meet Canadians. It resolves itself as a sense of comfort.

With Canadians I can say something open-minded and conceptual they'll understand automatically, even if they don't agree. In the UK, if I say something open-minded, if it's a departure from the deeply ingrained core values that underpin this society which I find to be very tight, then I start to feel like an outsider very quickly and therefore I've learned to filter my speech here.

There is something intrinsically Korean in me, but that's obviously because my family is from Korea, so even though I didn't grow up there, something genetically and in terms of family environment has leaned me that way. Although weirdly I do think I'm more Korean in many ways than my mother who really grew up there.


----------

